# "Pots Off the Reefs" bill passes Senate, again!



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

S1177 Prohibits the use of certain fishing gear at artificial reef sites.* 
Passed Senate 


Bill S1177:

1/23/2012 Introduced And Referred To Senate Environment and Energy Committee
2/9/2012 Reported Senate Committee Substitute 2nd Reading
3/15/2012 Passed Senate (35-3)


http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/bills/BillView.asp?BillNumber=S1177


----------

